# Where do you buy your enclosure carpet?



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

I usually buy carpet for my subwoofer boxes at my local stereo store. We'll they're being jerks about it and said they can no longer sell the carpet, but they would gladly build me an enclosure and carpet it for me. LOL. 

It's hard to describe the kind of carpet I usually buy. It's not straight black. It's sort of black and grey. It's super flexible and I enjoy using it. I'm afraid of ordering carpet without being able to touch it. 

What do you guys recommend?

I'd really like to go with plain grey this time. Especially if I can match my interior on my 2000 Sulverado. I believe the interior color is called pewter. 

Any advice or wisdom would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope this helps:
AutoUpholstery.com - Find Car Upholstery, Seats, Headliners, Carpets, Door Panels, Installers And More


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

If you have a hobby/sewing/craft store like Jo-Ann Fabrics, they have tons of different fabrics in there for probably a lot cheaper than your stereo shop. If just getting simple felt walmart carries it too.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

OEM cutpile

Auto Carpet Direct - The Internet's Largest Dealer of Automotive Carpet


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Parts Express


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEARfromRED (Oct 2, 2009)

i've used autoupholstery as well and had success


----------



## jerzxdevil (Jul 9, 2007)

I go to the local Wal-Mart for the carpet. It is the closest as far as feel and color to my Acura TL trunk.


----------



## Juancolchado (Apr 8, 2012)

robert_wrath said:


> Hope this helps:
> AutoUpholstery.com - Find Car Upholstery, Seats, Headliners, Carpets, Door Panels, Installers And More





jerzxdevil said:


> I go to the local Wal-Mart for the carpet. It is the closest as far as feel and color to my Acura TL trunk.


these two, i get my carpet and fleece from ebay also.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I'll try Walmart then. Thanks guys!

I think the next town over has a fabric store. I didn't think they would have anything that would work for a speaker box though. I thought they would have stuff you make dresses and purses out of. LMAO.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

BEAVER said:


> Parts Express


+1

PE FTW.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

walmart.

They have rolls of automotive carpet by the car floormats. Nice quality.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

I looked for the rolls of carpet at Walmart. The didn't have anything in grey. They only had one roll and it was black.

I headed over to the sewing section. I ended up buying some grey felt. It was 3.97 a yard. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

x2 for Jo-Ann Fabrics or something similar. My local store almost always has it on sale for $1.99/yd.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Keep in mind that automotive specific carpets are usually designed to resist fading whereas your standard joannes fabric may not hold color in the heat and sun of a car environment.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

That's probably true. I'll be okay though. My enclosure is hidden from the sun.

I ended up checking out Jo-Ann fabrics. They had a bigger selection of felts, but none in the color that I liked anyway. So this worked out well. Also, the felts cost 4.99 a yard at Jo-Ann's. 

They did have the typical black and grey that people use on enclosures. I'd use that if I had no other choice. 

Thanks for the help guys!

Here's what I got from Walmart.


----------



## torchedtexan (Jun 14, 2011)

Jo-ann fabrics actually sells speaker cloth too, got drug in their with my wife and spotted it.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I got mine at pepboys. Its the wrong color but good enough for the back of my trunk until some day when I replace it. Its gray and the car is more charcoal. It looks like carpet but has no backing and you can see through it, it must be a heavy felt. The jokers at the local walmart removed the fabric department, I'll have to see if there is anything in the auto area. Half the time the shelves are empty there anyway so I don't go very often. Really not sure how a walmart can be out of things all the time with supposedly one of the worlds best distribution systems.....


----------

